# Will I hurt myself?



## opnRoad (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am really sorry if this has already been discussed, but I couldn't find anything on it. I have only been riding for about a year and a half, and I have only put about 2000 miles behind me. The crazy thing is that in that time I have gone through 5 sets of pedal cages, one time I even stripped the threads on the screw that hods the pedals together. I was stumped as to why this was happening until my after work ride today. I realized that when I stand up to climb I make my down stroke on my toes, and actually stand on my cages. So the obvious question is, Is this bad? Will I hurt my self if I continue to ride like that? 

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Try moving to dedicated cycling shoes and clipless pedals. Nothing wrong with having a more slanted/pointed toe pedaling stroke. Also, it is possible your bike fit is not optimal, and this is forcing you to make a correction in your pedal stroke.


----------



## opnRoad (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

lots and lots of atheletes ride with pointed toes, look at the pro peloton. I also recommend going with a proper clipless setup. personally a big fan of speedplays and Audi's but that is the higher dollar way to go, spd pedals and a mountain rain shoe would work fine as well.


----------

